# Odyssey Twisted PVC in Durchsichtig??! O.o



## Moppel-Häschen (6. April 2008)

hi,
ich meine, letztens durchsichtige Odyssey twisted an mir vorbeifahren gesehen zu haben und fand die auf anhieb geil...   hab dann auch überall gesucht, auch in UK und USA, hab aber nix gefunden... nun die Fragen: Schon mal gehört??? Oder hab ich die mit einer polierten Alu verwechselt oder gar geträumt (was nicht grade unwahrscheinlich ist, da ich oft vom BMXen träume )


----------



## Son (6. April 2008)

ich glaub die kann man (noch?) nicht kaufen, vielleicht war das der käufer vom jim bauer rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (6. April 2008)

habe auch schon bilder von welchen in lila gesehen, mich würde mal interessieren wann die kommen


----------



## Son (6. April 2008)

ah, hab ich vergessen: klick


----------



## .nOx (6. April 2008)

du weißt nicht zufällig wo man eine vorab herbekommt, also son flugzeugdingen


----------



## Son (6. April 2008)

zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht


----------



## Moppel-Häschen (6. April 2008)

Wow  danke für die antworten... Ich bin also nicht bescheuert...
haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden, wenn ihr wisst, wie man an die teile rankommt, weil ich will mir so im september ein enues BMX aufbauen und will dann die haben (wobei Lila sich auch gut anhört!)
mfG Daniel


----------



## hnx.dave (6. April 2008)

ja war es nu das bmx von jim?


dave


----------



## Son (6. April 2008)

glaube nicht, die haben das nur nach usa verschickt


----------



## hnx.dave (7. April 2008)

achso..


----------



## AerO (7. April 2008)

also die durchsichtigen kann man wohl schon vorbestellen und sollen ggn. mai/juni lieferbar sein. wies mit lila aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. April 2008)

soll es die durchsichtigen jetzt nich gar nich geben und faür nur die lilanen..
so hab ich das irgendwie damals verstandn aber bin mir auch nich sicher...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. April 2008)

> Laut Odyssey ist der Test der "Clear PVC Pedals" Prototypen abgeschlossen und eine Ladung ist auf dem Weg an die Distributionen.



also vielleicht werden wir ja dann im sommer alle mit den dingern rumfahrn können 













Quelle: http://ridelite.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lizard.King (23. April 2008)

die frage ist wer baut sich so hässliche pedale an sein rad.

und gibt es bald auch transparente sättel?


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. April 2008)

wie lange bieten eigentlich diese "Pins" an den PVC Pedalen ausreichend Gripp??? ...die nutzen sich doch sicher schneller ab als Alupins, oder!?


----------



## Son (23. April 2008)

solange du nichts wildes mit den pedalen anstellst (grinds o.ä.) halten die schon gut, ich hab meine seit nem halben jahr und der grip is so wie am anfang


----------



## gmozi (23. April 2008)

Laut diversen Meinungen von diversen Usern, halten die Pins recht lange, wenn man nicht unbedingt Pedalgrinds macht. Und selbst wenn ein paar Pinne weg sind, soll der Grip noch echt gut sein. Freu mich auf meine, aber sicher NICHT in clear.

Leider warte ich schon seit dem. 8.4. auf die Teile, obwohl es damals wie heute heißt "Sofort Versandfertig" ... Aber was solls, es gibt halt gute Shops und Shops wo man vorher noch anrufen sollte um wirklich sicher zu sein, dass die Ware auf Lager ist 

Edit: ich sollte schnller tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (23. April 2008)

Wenn nichts schief geht sind die transparenten ab Freitag bei uns erhältlich.

Schwarz gibt es nach wie vor auch noch auf Lager und weil diese hier gelinkte Seite noch nie richtig lesen konnte kann ich noch ergänzen das es im Laufe des Sommers noch jede Menge andere Farben geben soll.

Alternativ sind die Animalpedale vielleicht interessant - von denen weiß aber niemand wann sie denn mal kommen.


----------



## chrische (23. April 2008)

Wieso aber wirklich wieso machen die nicht endlich diese unglaublich hässliche rote Dichtungs gedöns in der gleichen Farbe wie die Pedale? ich habe noch von keinem gehört das der die toll/schick findet.
Ich denke das meine nächsten Pedalen wieder aus Alu sein werden.


----------



## l0st (23. April 2008)

Hm ich find den Punkt bei den durchsichtigen Pedalen nicht so schlimm wie bei den schwarzen. Edding drüber und gut ist.


----------



## alöx (23. April 2008)

Weil die von Odyssey alle Rennradfahrer sind und tierisch über die kack BMX und Dirtmauntänbeika lachen. Und um zu zeigen wie egal wir denen sind bauen die diese roten Stöpsel.


----------



## chrische (23. April 2008)

> Edding drüber und gut ist



Das funktioniert vielleicht wenn man nach jedem fahren wieder neuen Edding raufklatscht. Ich habs mal versucht nach einmal fahren war es wieder ab.

@ Diese komisch Pappnase die sich Admin schümpft: bitte zurück in dein Loch.


----------



## Son (23. April 2008)

wo isn hier ein admin?


----------



## l0st (23. April 2008)

er meint son alöx, son 

er ist aber nun dismissed.


----------



## chrische (23. April 2008)

War klar das das kommen musste ich hab den Fehler selbst gesehen hatte aber keine Lust es umzueditieren. Denn eben Moderator.


----------



## alöx (23. April 2008)

Du erkennst Spass auch nicht wenn das dahinter steht, wa?


----------



## Hertener (23. April 2008)

Habe ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich den gelben Schriftzug auf den MAXXIs voll ****** finde? Dagegen sind die roten Kappen der Twisted eine Wohltat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (23. April 2008)

Zum Glück haben die die Streifen abgeschafft stell dir vor die wären auch noch da.


----------



## dmrfreak777 (2. Mai 2008)

hab die durchsichtigen find die geil
 also erst dacht ich auch is scheise aber so in echt echt geil
 nur mal schaun ob die halten weils halt doch anderes materieal ist als die schwarzen


----------



## L_AIR (3. Mai 2008)

pack mal plz nen paar bilder rein, wie die am rad aussehen, die teile reizen mich auch so langsam


----------



## scott yz0 (3. Mai 2008)

solltes jemand geben ders no ned weiß: peoplesstore hat die transparenten auf lager


----------



## .nOx (3. Mai 2008)

nicht nur die, Bikestation hat die auch.....ich glaube fast jeder laden hat die


----------



## Ein alter Mann (26. November 2008)

Heute frisch eingetroffen:

ODYSSEY TWISTED | glow in the dark â¬ 19,90


----------



## scott yz0 (26. November 2008)

haa wie geil...    bin gespannt was da noch an farben kommt


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Wäre es jetzt nicht Winter und die Farben nicht so hässlich, würd ich die glatt mal testen. Aber nur weil sie leuchten.

PS: Ich sehe grad, dass die Dinger zumindest bei Parano jetzt schon 19.95 kosten...


----------



## Caracal (26. November 2008)

Müsste sich doch eigentlich gerade jetzt im Winter lohnen. Noch dunkler und depressiver geht's nur im Polarkreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir93 (1. Dezember 2008)

Welche sind denn das die da Blau leuchten? laut Internet gibbet ja Durchsichtig grün gelb pink und so aber kein Blau? Bei BMO gibbet die laut "Dunkelbild" in blau aber nirgendswo sonst?
Ich hab mir sowieso grade durchsichtige die grün leuchten bestellt^^


----------

